# What's your opinion on the Option Redline 2008?



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting the Option Redline 2008(size 161) model board. I don't know too much about selecting boards and this is my first season riding so I'm still learning. I've been searching for great details/reviews on this board but I can't seem to find many. I was wondering have anyone owned this board or heard good things about it? 

I'm 5'7, 200lbs, and I plan onto just freeride in the mountain. I understand I should probably get something a little bit longer but my weight have been dropping so I'm planning to get the 161. Is this a good idea or should I just grab something bigger? Also, I read that this is an intermediate board and I'm a beginner. Will this be a problem for me?

If there's any advice or other recommendation, I much appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd rather have the Franchise.


----------

